# Offroaders -- winch and no anchor point?



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

What do you guys use/do when you are stuck, have a winch, but nothing to attach to and pull yourself out. Say on a praire, beach, etc. I have seen what looks like a big anchor for sale for this application. I do have an big old danforth anchor but don't know if it would work. Anybody got better/cheaper/more creative ideas.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I used to carry a old axle from a car in my jeep. If I got stuck I would drive it into the ground at a angle and use the winch then. The jeep was so light it didn't take much.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

We use anchors that are used for anchoring down hi-line poles. Just carry a sharpshooter and something to use as a turn handle. We also have a receiver hitch in the front as well as in the back where the winch goes. Thus it can be moved if necessary. B&P


----------



## mule76 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have buried a spare tire (36" swamper takes a big hole), the anchors for hi-line poles work well if it is a lighter vehicle. sometimes you just have to phone a friend.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Gitcha wunna deez kindz...


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

You can bury most anything or use something called a 'dead man'. It is basically a long bar or timber (think 8x8) with steel pegs or spike holes in it. You can lay it down or bury it, then drive the spikes down (angled to hold). The spikes ought to be pretty long, at least 2'. After you pull out, just wedge the dead man up and use a hammer to knock the spikes out of the ground.

Works best in hard ground or mud, but it can be used in sand.

From FJ Forums:

http://www.fjcruiserforums.com/foru...ifferent-land-anchors-offroading-winch-2.html

" You can make a do it yourself Land anchor fairly easily.
One style that has been used for the last 30 years is a very basic design .
You start with 2 lengths of flat bar that is 3/16" thick 3" wide and about 30" long .
You need to drill a large hole in the end of each length to accept a 1/2"- 3/4" D- Ring / shackle. 
You then need to drill 4-5 x 1/2" holes evenly spaced down the centre of the 2 lengths of flat bar.
Then you just need to get 8 -10 x 14" - 20" long 3/8" ground spikes and you have a foldable easily stored ground anchor.
To set it up you need to attach the Shackle and spread the flat bars out in a Fan shape then hammer the ground spikes into the dirt at a angle of around 45 Deg . It can take some time especially removing it but it is a simple cheap piece of insurance."

http://ezinearticles.com/?Advanced-...ery---How-to-Dig-a-Dead-Man-Anchor&id=2259973

Here's neat deadman of another style:

http://www.pullpal.com/quotes.html


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Look at pullpal. 
http://www.pullpal.com/
I've also heard of people using a mobile home anchor. I'd be hesitant to do so myself, unless I could bury it all the way like at the beach.
http://www.mhparts.com/tie-downs-anchors.php


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Great info guys! Sounds like many of you have been there, done that. Rockhound, thanks for the good references.


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

Use 3 stakes. Drive them in a triangle shape, tie the 1st one (high on the stake) to the 2nd & third (low on the stake) so that # 2 & 3 support #1. Drive them all at an angle awy from the pull. Put your winch cable low on stake #1. You will be surprised at how much you can pull.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

burry your spare tire

more imporant to have a shovel, you can usually find someting to burry that will work.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Go with a buddy Jeep.

How do you guys bolt on the receiver hitch in back? The frame is enclosed and there's no way to bolt up the front of the hitch. Is there some trick i'm missing? I don't want to tow anything with just the two back bolts in...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Cartman said:


> Go with a buddy Jeep.
> 
> How do you guys bolt on the receiver hitch in back? The frame is enclosed and there's no way to bolt up the front of the hitch. Is there some trick i'm missing? I don't want to tow anything with just the two back bolts in...


I have receivers front and back but I also have aftermarket bumpers, maybe that is the problem.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Saltwater Soul said:


> Great info guys! Sounds like many of you have been there, done that. Rockhound, thanks for the good references.


When I had that jeep I got stuck a lot. Since I got the Hummer I haven't been stuck.:biggrin:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I have receivers front and back also. The problem with the back receiver is that you have to reach at least a foot into an enclosed frame to hold the nut in order to get it tightened. There has got to be a way other than welding the rear receiver onto the frame. I'm not about to do that.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Long handled box end. Duct tape the nut into the box end. slide that in there. Once you get the bolt started in the nut, the box end will pin against the side of the frame, so you don't have to keep your hand in there.


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

Factory type situations like that will weld a small strap to the nut so you can just slide the strap into the frame, line it up on the bolt & tighten...


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

There are a few tricks that work ok such as the spare tire or stakes, but the pull pal us by far the best. 

I used to try every cheap trick until none worked and I ended up with a $450 wrecker bill. 

Bought a pull pal and never had a problem, and the fold down nice too. 

Good luck


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

somebody mentioned this before, but it is what I have used and its cheap, i carried two mobile home screw in anchor tie down thingees. I did a lot of beach driving and sometimes there is nothing to tie to. I could screw in a anchor with about a 3' of steel pipe and bam you got a tie point, i carried 2 in case 1 was not enough but I never had to use both. they don't take up much room and you can get them cheap. I have used them on my full size broncos and 3/4 ton jeep truck and I got them in my zuki at the lease.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*anchor*

ditto on Tiny's idea


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Pull pall works I've used it many times! So does as buried spare tire. Snatch block to help load. Shovel of course.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

2waterlogged said:


> There are a few tricks that work ok such as the spare tire or stakes, but the pull pal us by far the best.
> 
> I used to try every cheap trick until none worked and I ended up with a $450 wrecker bill.
> 
> ...


A wise friend once told me that the difference between 2WD and 4WD is about 75' and $400. Sounds about right.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

rockhound76 said:


> A wise friend once told me that the difference between 2WD and 4WD is about 75' and $400. Sounds about right.


I always say 4wd gets you 30' further into somewhere you shouldn't have been in the first place 

Then again a 4wd truck is really only 2wd. Add a locker in the rear you have 3wd. Add one in the front now you got TRUE 4WD


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Be sure to carry a shovel. No anchor techniques will work when the axles are buried. Just a thought!

jb


----------

